
Stop limiting your open source library’s potential - fagnerbrack
https://changelog.com/posts/stop-limiting-your-open-source-librarys-potential
======
clintonb
I agree that the adapter pattern is great; however, getting a library to the
state where it can be adapted requires either forethought or later
refactoring. If this is done too early in the life of the project, the creator
runs the risk of optimizing a bit prematurely.

